

Coding for gang members - mclenithan
http://patrickmclenithan.com/2013/08/22/helping-your-fellow-man/

======
mclenithan
I really am just curious if anyone has got a solution to educate kids who
normally wouldn't receive an education with computers at all. High School
Counselor Logic (in California): if (Mexican) { schedule({shop: true, math:
true, esl: true, APEuroHistory: false } ); }

------
dregin
Requires significantly more _bling_

~~~
mclenithan
explain "bling"... Lame post? my first one...

